# Old Faithful ... 1994 Toyota woods truck!



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

22re 5 speed w/ 31" boggers


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

My avitar is a scale model of this truck! Me and this truck drank alot of beer together, we went many places together (some we shouldn't), and I believe one of my three boys was conceived in it! Ahhh....the GOOD times!


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are some before shots!





















Here are a few of the scale R/C i still have!


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Here are some more of the scaler!


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

And some more...
































A couple of my oldest son's Hummer


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

And the last of the pics! After a long hard day of wheelin'!!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Now we're talkin'. That woods truck is bad ass, your others are too pretty, I'd be afraid to actually USE them. lol This is my bro's '93 with 31's and a little lift. 22R 4 cylinder, 5 speed. Nice truck. We hung up the crossmember and pumpkin yesterday trying to go through frozen ruts. No winch, but you can work wonders with a hi lift jack and a few sticks.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice Yota's everyone!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like you have a lot of time in the both of them...I have wanted one for a woods truck for years, but the wife says I would have to get rid of a Jeep...Can't seem to get myself to do it...


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats what i like to see, someone who knows the right trucks. they never built a better truck. i owned a 96 ran it untill that recall & toyota bought it back for $9000 it had 278000mi on her! like a dumb ass i bought a full size chevy & i ended up sellin it & bought me a 97 yoter. i love em, great milage last forever & will go anywhere.


----------

